# trigger job on remington model 700



## fountain (Aug 15, 2009)

how hard are they to do?  what all is done or replaced when doing one on thi particular gun?  i would like to pep up my ol 270 a little as it looks like i may bring her back in the game a little this year.  i would like a 2.5-3 lb trigger if possible.


----------



## jglenn (Aug 15, 2009)

do a search here and you will find several old threads on this.. I believe CMSHOOT posted the standard method of doing it yourself if you like.


not hard to do yourslef IF you follow the instructions.

don't try and go too low with the stock trigger if you have never done this before. Easy to get get 3lbs

there are some after market trigger springs that will help too


----------



## ben300win (Aug 19, 2009)

Amen to what he said. Do not get it below 3 lbs or it will go off with the safety on. Aftermarket triggers will get you safely down into the ounces if you want a very light trigger. Trigger lightening will greatly improve your accuracy. It allows the bullet to be out of the barrel before you flinch. When you get done adjusting the trigger, slam the bolt closed several times with the safety off and unloaded to make sure that it does not go off. Good Luck


----------



## cathooker (Aug 19, 2009)

I adjusted one of my 700s trigger too light and when I slammed the bolt shut several times it would not go off BUT when I put a live round in it, closed the bolt, it went off.....


----------



## Speedemon (Aug 29, 2009)

*This is the method I use on pre X-Mark Triggers.*

REMINGTON CRISP: A RECIPE 
by Thomas M.Ferruzza
REMINGTON CRISP is a recipe for crisp triggers with a Remington 700 rifle. It was born out of my dire need to abate developing the physique of a fiddler crab when I was shooting my prized Remington 700.

The factory trigger of a Remington 700 is fully adjustable and can easily be adjusted to remove any unwanted backlash or excessive weight of pull. By following this easy recipe, and by taking the time to test & consider each adjustment, you too can soon have your REMINGTON CRISP cooking at your next shoot!

The first step in preparing for REMINGTON CRISP, is to be sure your rifle is unloaded, then by removing your barreled action from it's stock and placing it in a gun cradle upside down you are ready to begin. Remove any surface oil or debris from the trigger assembly with alcohol or a solvent, then dry it carefully with a lint free cloth.

Now, take a small sharp edged tool, such as a small knife or flat screwdriver blade, and scrape off the epoxy like clear coating that covers the two trigger adjustment screws on the front of the trigger assembly, this will expose the small slots of these screws. Use a sharp pick to clear these slots and remove any residual epoxy from both front screws.

The first adjustment to your trigger should be to remove any excessive backlash. This adjustment is the top screw on the front of the trigger assembly. This is the screw closest to your barreled action, which is now the bottom screw when the barreled action is turned upside down in your cradle. Slowly turn in this screw a quarter of a turn at a time, trying the trigger with each turn, until the hammer will not fall. Then, in eighth turn increments, checking each adjustment before further adjusting the screw, back this screw out until the hammer falls. Then add one more eighth turn and stop adjusting the trigger for backlash.

The bottom screw of the Remington trigger, the top screw when upside down, controls the weight of the trigger pull. Considering the legal climate what it is today, it is easy to understand why the factory trigger pull is set at the combined weight of the all supreme court justices multiplied by the gross national debt. Adjusting the weight of the trigger pull is a very simple task. By backing out the bottom screw at eighth of a turn increments, the trigger pull can be reduced to about three pounds. Again, be sure to check each adjustment a couple of times until the desired weight of pull is obtained.

Do not epoxy over these screws until the rifle has been reinstalled in your stock and you are sure you are happy with your new trigger adjustments. Also, I recommend that prior to fixing your adjustments with epoxy, that the rifle is cocked and rapped hard on it's butt to make sure the rifle will not accidently discharge with too light a trigger adjustment. Then after a trip to the range to insure that your adjustments are what you wanted, then fix your adjustments with epoxy.

My recipe for REMINGTON CRISP does not include sear adjustment. This adjustment is preset at the Remington factory and an improper sear adjustment can cause an accidental discharge of the rifle. Should you have any concerns regarding your sear engagement, return your rifle to Remington for proper sear adjustment and be safe not sorry.

I have use this recipe with great success as have the fellow Nimrods I have shared it with. I hope that it helps shrink your groupings and varmint populations!

HAPPY 10X's!

Fuzz


----------

